# "Schlechtestes Unternehmen": Electronic Arts äußert sich zu Vorwürfen



## Darkmoon76 (31. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Schlechtestes Unternehmen": Electronic Arts äußert sich zu Vorwürfen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Schlechtestes Unternehmen": Electronic Arts äußert sich zu Vorwürfen


----------



## Svatlas (31. August 2016)

Seit EA den neuen Chef hat, hat sich doch einiges zum positiven gewendet. Das sind doch bestimmt nur die Dauer-Hater und U-Play-Hater, die sowas non-stop voten. Ich hätte es zumind. nicht gemacht. Versuche mal eine Seuche aus kranken Köpfen zu bekommen. Hoffnunglos. Ich finde das nicht mehr gerecht, aber die Leute haben sich halt Erbarmungslos darauf eingeschossen.


----------



## MichaelG (31. August 2016)

Naja beim Beta-Start von BF1 hat sich EA mal wieder nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Da funktioniert der US-Support um Welten besser. Das muß man echt mal sagen.


----------



## Svatlas (31. August 2016)

Deswegen bewerte ich es doch nicht als schlechtes Unternehmen. Was würden wir ohne EA machen?!? Angenommen EA würde von heute auf morgen keine Spiele mehr machen, dann wäre was los. Leider melden sich immer nur die Heul-Bojen zu Wort und nie die zufriedenen. Ich meine nicht Dich damit. Bezogen auf die Wahl  Irgendwann muss doch mal gut sein und auch das gute sehen. Das wird nie passieren...Sonst wären ja viele arbeitslos, wenn es nichts mehr zum nörgeln gibt.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

Ich habe jetzt so direkt zur Zeit auch nix gegen EA. Das letzte, was sie mich betreffend nachweislich verkackt haben war C&C und das ist jetzt auch schon wieder ne Weile her. Man koennte sagen, dass BioWare auch ein EA Opfer ist, aber da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz sicher, ob die sich nicht auch alleine in ihren derzeitigen Zustand manoevriert haetten. Immerhin hoert man immer wieder, das BW innerhalb von EA extrem viel Freiraum geniesst. Naja, who knows.

Zur Zeit ist es eher mal wieder Square Enix, die mich auf die Palme bringen. Was die - vor allem vertriebstechnisch - mit dem neuen Deus Ex anstellen ist echt mal wieder unter aller Kanone.


EDIT: Und klar, sie (oder irgendeinen Spiele-Publisher) als schlechtestes Unternehmen ueberhaupt zu bezeichnen ist natuerlich total albern. Einfach mal Vale googlen. Das ist jetzt zwar ein Brasilianisches Unternehmen, aber ich bin mir sicher, in den USA gibt da aehnliche Vertreter. Oder wie waere es zum Beispiel mit Philip Morris USA, die ihre Kippen jetzt vor allem fuer Minderjaehrige in Afrika vermarkten, weil da die Gesetzte fuer Werbung nicht so streng sind? Oder so Spassvoegel wie Lockheed Martin und andere Ruestungsfirmen, deren Lobbyarbeit Kriegstreiberei und Unterstuetzung der NRA beinhaltet? Ne echt, EA ist harmlos.


----------



## Orzhov (31. August 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Deswegen bewerte ich es doch nicht als schlechtes Unternehmen. Was würden wir ohne EA machen?!? Angenommen EA würde von heute auf morgen keine Spiele mehr machen, dann wäre was los. Leider melden sich immer nur die Heul-Bojen zu Wort und nie die zufriedenen. Ich meine nicht Dich damit. Bezogen auf die Wahl  Irgendwann muss doch mal gut sein und auch das gute sehen. Das wird nie passieren...Sonst wären ja viele arbeitslos, wenn es nichts mehr zum nörgeln gibt.



Du vergisst die Leute die sich dazu genötigt fühlen ein Unternehmen unaufgefordert zu verteidigen und sich zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt so direkt zur Zeit auch nix gegen EA. Das letzte, was sie mich betreffend nachweislich verkackt haben war C&C und das ist jetzt auch schon wieder ne Weile her. Man koennte sagen, dass BioWare auch ein EA Opfer ist, aber da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz sicher, ob die sich nicht auch alleine in ihren derzeitigen Zustand manoevriert haetten. Immerhin hoert man immer wieder, das BW innerhalb von EA extrem viel Freiraum geniesst. Naja, who knows.



Mir würde jetzt spontan noch Battlefield 4.5 Laser Wars äh ich ich meine Battlefront einfallen  Oh und war da nicht noch was davor mit so ner Sci Fi Geschichte, bei der das Ende total in den Sand gesetzt war, weil vermutlich der Publisher den Entwickler dazu gedrängt hat das Spiel zu veröffentlichen und ganze Storyteile rauszuschneiden? Oder gehört das nicht zu dieser Ära dazu?
Aber es stimmt es gibt tatsächlich positives zu berichten. Dass es nochmal ein Mirrors Edge gibt, wollte ich persönlich ja nicht glauben


----------



## nevermind85 (31. August 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Seit EA den neuen Chef hat, hat sich doch einiges zum positiven gewendet. Das sind doch bestimmt nur die Dauer-Hater und U-Play-Hater, die sowas non-stop voten. Ich hätte es zumind. nicht gemacht. Versuche mal eine Seuche aus kranken Köpfen zu bekommen. Hoffnunglos. Ich finde das nicht mehr gerecht, aber die Leute haben sich halt Erbarmungslos darauf eingeschossen.



Sicher, das waren alles nur Hater. Definiere den Begriff doch mal, ich zB würde EA nach wie vor bei so einer Wahl sehr weit oben sehen, denn es gibt nach wie vor mehr als berechtigte Kritik an dem Unternehmen. Aber sowas werden im Gegenzug Fanboys einfach ignorieren.
Damit sich der Ruf bessert, muss schon ein bisschen mehr passieren als 2-3 Jahre lang mal nicht alles gegen die Wand zu fahren. 
Letztendlich ist und bleibt EA aber ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen; selbst wenn in Meetings die Spieler im Mittelpunkt stehen, läuft alles zwangsweise darauf hinaus, so viel Profit wie möglich zu machen, denn tatsächlich stehen eben die Aktionäre im Mittelpunkt...


----------



## Svatlas (31. August 2016)

Lieber etwas verteidigen, als mit dem stinkenden Mob zu schwimmen 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Sicher, das waren alles nur Hater. Definiere den Begriff doch mal, ich zB würde EA nach wie vor bei so einer Wahl sehr weit oben sehen, denn es gibt nach wie vor mehr als berechtigte Kritik an dem Unternehmen. Aber sowas werden im Gegenzug Fanboys einfach ignorieren.
> Damit sich der Ruf bessert, muss schon ein bisschen mehr passieren als 2-3 Jahre lang mal nicht alles gegen die Wand zu fahren.
> Letztendlich ist und bleibt EA aber ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen; selbst wenn in Meetings die Spieler im Mittelpunkt stehen, läuft alles zwangsweise darauf hinaus, so viel Profit wie möglich zu machen, denn tatsächlich stehen eben die Aktionäre im Mittelpunkt...



Das sind für mich die Leute, die gegen alles und jeden sind in den Spiele-Foren. Alles was EA macht ist eh scheisse oder Ubisoft. Das ist doch die Mentalität im Netz. Kleine Fehler werden sofort hoch gepusht und zu einem Shitstorm verarbeitet. Die warten nur auf Nahrung um anderen zu Schaden. Weil Sie selber nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken. Auf gut deutsch gesagt...Ich meine die "Vollpfosten"

Das EA nicht perfekt ist, ist mir auch klar. Nur scheine ich wohl toleranter zu sein.


----------



## D-Wave (31. August 2016)

EA hat 2 Flügel und ein Heiligenschein. Gegen diese Raffzähne ääh meine Raffaels darf man nichts sagen sonst kommt man in die Hölle.


----------



## Enisra (31. August 2016)

das Problem ist doch ganz einfach, dass sich so nervige Idioten einbilden es wäre nur EA schlecht und es ist nachweißlich so, erst wenn EA etwas macht regen die Hater sich auf, dass das vorher so (schlimmere) Läden wie Square Enix o.ä. gemacht haben juckt die nicht
Und so nervt das einfach nur noch! EA macht irgendwas und die Hater (wie über mir als Fallbeispiel zu sehen) kommen raus und geben ihren sehr trostlosen Leben einen Sinn 
Das beste war ja, das bei den ganz Doofen EA schon schuld ist, bei spielen die die garnicht vertreiben...


----------



## Orzhov (31. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem ist doch ganz einfach, dass sich so nervige Idioten einbilden es wäre nur EA schlecht und es ist nachweißlich so, erst wenn EA etwas macht regen die Hater sich auf, dass das vorher so (schlimmere) Läden wie Square Enix o.ä. gemacht haben juckt die nicht



Ich bin nicht so auf dem Laufenden wenn es darum geht. Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel für etwas Schlechtes was Square vor EA gemacht hat und wo sich nur bei EA drüber aufgeregt wurde?


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Mir würde jetzt spontan noch Battlefield 4.5 Laser Wars äh ich ich meine Battlefront einfallen  Oh und war da nicht noch was davor mit so ner Sci Fi Geschichte, bei der das Ende total in den Sand gesetzt war, weil vermutlich der Publisher den Entwickler dazu gedrängt hat das Spiel zu veröffentlichen und ganze Storyteile rauszuschneiden? Oder gehört das nicht zu dieser Ära dazu?
> Aber es stimmt es gibt tatsächlich positives zu berichten. Dass es nochmal ein Mirrors Edge gibt, wollte ich persönlich ja nicht glauben



Wie gesagt, "mich betreffend". Mit dem ganzen Online Shooter Zeugs hab ich nicht viel am Hut, drum geht das ganze BF (Battlefield/Battlefront) Zeugs an mir vorbei.

Wenn du mit dem Ende auf Mass Effect 3 anspielst, zu BioWare habe ich (unter anderem deswegen) extra noch ein paar Saetze geschrieben. Wie gesagt, ich sehe nicht unbedingt, dass EA da viel dazu konnte. Dass das Ende so schlecht war weil sie gedraengt wurden glaube ich ehrlich gesagt aus verschiedenen Gruenden auch nicht und zudem hat BW immerhin auch unter EA danach noch kostenlos den Extended Cut rausgehauen, damit war das "rushed" Problem spaetestens vom Tisch (das Ende war aber immer noch nix IMO aber das kann ich EA glaube ich echt nicht ankreiden, da war BW schon selber schuld).


----------



## nevermind85 (31. August 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Das sind für mich die Leute, die gegen alles und jeden sind in den Spiele-Foren. Alles was EA macht ist eh scheisse oder Ubisoft. Das ist doch die Mentalität im Netz. Kleine Fehler werden sofort hoch gepusht und zu einem Shitstorm verarbeitet. Die warten nur auf Nahrung um anderen zu Schaden. Weil Sie selber nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken. Auf gut deutsch gesagt...Ich meine die "Vollpfosten"



Diese Leute hast Du überall... anonym hat eben jeder ne große Fresse.
Mit der Aussage machst Du aber direkt ne riesige Schublade auf, in die Du auch jeden mit reinpackst, der konstruktive Kritik übt. Und es ist nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass EA diverse Studios geschluckt hat, die seit dem nur noch Mist fabrizieren oder früher starke Marken dermaßen gegen die Wand gefahren haben, dass da in 100 Jahren nichts mehr kommt.


edit:
Ich pers. kenne übrigens viele Leute, die gerne erwähnen, was für geile Spiele früher von EA kamen. Nur hat das eben stark abgenommen, seit man bei EA gemerkt hat, dass Geld geiler is als geile Spiele zu produzieren


----------



## Crysisheld (31. August 2016)

@Nevermind85. 

Fakt ist EA ist Scheisse. Wer eine Melkkuh nach der anderen Raushaut und ein Remake nach dem Anderen in der Produktlinie führt braucht sich nicht wundern abgestraft zu werden. EA wird abgestraft genau wie GameStop und unsere Kanzlerin! 

So weil immer wieder behauptet wird. EA macht keine Remakes. Wir hätten da: 

NFS Hot Pursuit 2 - Neuauflage von NFS III Hot Pursuit in modernerem Gewand weil sich NFS Porsche ohne Polente langweilig war. Ausserdem ist Porsche fahren eh zu Mainstream... 

NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 - Wieder eine Neuauflage von Hotpursuit III von 1998 oder Hot Pursuit 2 von 2002 das kann man sehen wie ein Dachdecker. Man brauchte einfach wieder ein gutes Spiel, weil NFS Shift(2009)  zwar gut und in die Richtung Simulation ging aber die Neuausrichtung nicht jedem gefiel. Also muss man beide Lager befriedigen Action Racer Fans und Rennfahrer die Wert auf Cockpits legen. Es gehen also pro Jahr nun 2 Melkkühe an den Start... 

- 2011 The Run (besagter Action Racer) 
- 2011 Shift 2 Unleashed (Mehr in Simulation geh Racer) 

2012 Ohh ja wer hätte es gedacht wieder mal eine Neuauflage. Criterion noch beflügelt vom großartigen Hot Pursuit baut mit Most Wanted mal so richtig Scheisse! Die Stadt gibt einem vom Umfang und Fahrspass so irgendwie das Gefühl es seien die Reste und Überbleibsel aus der Entwicklung von Hot Pursut (2010) keine langen Geraden wo man das Gas richtig aufreißen kann. Nein nur Stadt verwinkelte Küste und Wald. Ach ja EA lenkt den Zug nun auf die DLC Schiene um nochmal so richtig Kohle abgreifen zu können. Das Spiel war schon Scheisse, die DLC Packs packen noch ein Neues Gebiet drauf, was man sich aber eigentlich sparen kann, passend zum noch schlechteren Film folgen Auto Pakete vorallem das Movie DLC wow. Marketing par Excellence... 

Man nahm sich nun vor Need for Speed Spiele nun alle 2 Jahre zu veröffentlichen, da EA wohl langsam merkte Scheiss Spiele raushauen kommt nicht gut an beim Kunden! 

So wo waren wir 1 Jahr Später November  2013 hmm was war da? Nachdem man Criterion eingestampft hat - da nicht genug Gewinn eingefahren wurde und Strafe nun mal sein muss. Erhielt Ghost den Auftrag wieder mal ein Spiel in Richtung Hot Pursuit zu entwickeln weil das NFS Franchise praktisch schon immer vom Katz und Maus Spiel lebte - NFS2 klammern wir jetzt mal aus, denn der Teil hätte fast zum Tod des Franchise geführt... schlecht! 

NFS Rivals! Machte was her - Hammer Grafik, endlich wieder Ferrari! Ferrari! Und dann das! 30FPS Lock. Die Kundschaft wurde natürlich wieder mal übelst belogen es läge daran, dass es eine riesige Open World sei und es durch das Jederzeit mögliche Login Logout Multiplayer System nicht möglich sei das Spiel mit 60FPS zu betreiben. Modder versuchten sich zwar daran, scheiterten aber kläglich. 

Nicht so EA 2015 war es auf einmal möglich. Die PC Version genau so verbuggt wie Rivals. Grafikfehler, auf einmal keine Straße mehr da und man fällt ins Nichts. Ja sowas wünschen wir uns vom lang erwarteten UnderGround2 Nachfolger " Need for SPEED (2015) Ein Reboot der Serie mit DLC Garantie. Kleiner Fuhrpark wenig Tuning... 

EA ihr seid Scheisse! 

Ende!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. August 2016)

> Dies wäre der Moment gewesen, bei dem man sich selbst im Spiegel angesehen und erkannt hätte, dass man etwas tun musste, um die öffentliche Meinung über das Unternehmen zu verbessern.



Wenn sie sich noch ein bisschen länger im Spiegel angesehen hätten, dann hätten sie vielleicht erkannt, dass sie das Unternehmen verbessern müssen und nicht bloß die öffentliche Meinung über selbiges...


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> @Nevermind85.
> 
> Fakt ist *EA ist Scheisse*. Wer eine Melkkuh nach der anderen Raushaut und ein Remake nach dem Anderen in der Produktlinie führt braucht sich nicht wundern abgestraft zu werden. EA wird abgestraft genau wie GameStop und unsere Kanzlerin!
> 
> ...



Ja, die Rennspiele scheinen.. ööhm... ein bissl fäkal zu sein, Deiner Meinung nach.

Dass Du Dich nur auf jenes Genre fokusierts, ist das latürnich nicht so toll.
Nur bringt EA (Gott sein dank) auch andere Games raus, bzw ist der Publisher davon.

Sind wir ehrlich, dafür gibts genügend ander Spiele auf dem PC, oder?
Aber Deine Aussage finde ich ein wenig verpeilt. 
Wenn bei einem Leichtathletik-Meeting der Weitsprung nicht so der burner ist, muss man nicht das ganze runtermachen, wenn 110-Hürden und Hochsprung spitze sind.
Ja, im Racing-Bereich hats sicher noch Luft nach oben. Nur ist Deine Aussage einfach seeeeehr..hmmm nennen wirs mal "konzentriert"


----------



## Crysisheld (31. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, die Rennspiele scheinen.. ööhm... ein bissl fäkal zu sein, Deiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Dass Du Dich nur auf jenes Genre fokusierts, ist das latürnich nicht so toll.
> Nur bringt EA (Gott sein dank) auch andere Games raus, bzw ist der Publisher davon.
> ...



Es ging um die damalige Behauptung EA mache keine Remakes! Ich bin hier nicht auf der Arbeit im Büro, da kann ich schreiben wie mir das Maul gewachsen ist solange ich nicht beleidige!


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Es ging um die damalige Behauptung EA mache keine Remakes! Ich bin hier nicht auf der Arbeit im Büro, da kann ich schreiben wie mir das Maul gewachsen ist solange ich nicht beleidige!



Bist aber
*Community Officer

*

//Hab grad den Begriff "Remakes" durchlaufen lassen. Sowohl bei der News als auch hier.
Der Einzige,der das Wort in den Mund/Tastatur nimmt bist in dieser Beziehung Du.
Zumindest, was die News und den Thread hier angeht.


----------



## Zybba (31. August 2016)

Ich bin auch eher Anti EA in Bezug auf deren Politik. Das ist aber tatsächlich antrainiert. ^^
Die anderen Publisher sind auch nicht besser.
Für mich sind Valve und Blizzard die einzigen Big Player, die für mich noch positiv dastehen. Allerdings haben die sich ja auch schon einige Böcke geleistet oder einfach ewig keine Spiele mehr gemacht... xD

Spieleserien, die unter EA noch zu Grunde gegangen: C&C + Medal of Honor.
Das ist sicher nicht die alleinige Schuld von EA, allerdings scheinen die ganz schön Druck zu machen was Veröffentlichungen angeht.
Battlefield war ja auch grenzwertig in den letzten Jahren, besonders Teil 4 zu Release.

Es ist halt einfach ein Milliardenbusiness, in dem Perfektionismus keinen Platz mehr hat.
Wobei früher ja bei weitem auch nicht alles perfekt war.

Ich setz wieder meine rosarote Brille der Vergangenheit auf und bin weg! 




Svatlas schrieb:


> U-Play-Hater


Uplay ist von Ubisoft.
Du meinst sicher Origin.



Svatlas schrieb:


> Was würden wir ohne EA machen?!?


Weiterhin zocken. Entweder würden die sich neue Publisher suchen oder aber Crowdfunding/Early Access nutzen.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich sind Valve und Blizzard die einzigen Big Player, die für mich noch positiv dastehen. Allerdings haben die sich ja auch schon einige Böcke geleistet oder einfach ewig keine Spiele mehr gemacht... xD



Ist Blizzard nicht Activision? Kein Problem mit "alle Jahre wieder CoD"? 

Und Valve, also die Leute die mit Steam den online DRM und Launcher-Wahn erst Salonfaehig gemacht haben? 

Was ist mit CDP (gog.com)?


----------



## Zybba (31. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ist Blizzard nicht Activision? Kein Problem mit "alle Jahre wieder CoD"?


Blizzard ist in seiner Entwicklung/Veröffentlichung aber absolut unabhängig von denen.
So zumindest meine Einschätzung.
Das die nicht Activision geschluckt haben ist auch alles... 



MrFob schrieb:


> Und Valve, also die Leute die mit Steam den online DRM und Launcher-Wahn erst Salonfaehig gemacht haben?


Das stimmt!
Heute habe ich das schon ganz vergessen/verdrängt. ^^



MrFob schrieb:


> Was ist mit CDP (gog.com)?


Das sind wohl wirklich die besten.
Wobei ich die nicht als Big Player ansehe.
Wobei sie ja mit Witcher 3 einen krassen Sprung gemacht haben.
Mal schauen, wo sie nach der Veröffentlichung von Cyberpunk 2077 stehen.


----------



## MrFob (31. August 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das sind wohl wirklich die besten.
> Wobei ich die nicht als Big Player ansehe.
> Wobei sie ja mit Witcher 3 einen krassen Sprung gemacht haben.
> Mal schauen, wo sie nach der Veröffentlichung von Cyberpunk 2077 stehen.



Ja, ich wuerde sie als "auf dem Sprung" betrachten. Dabei spielen fuer mich die Hauseigenen Spiele wie Witcher gar keine so frosse Rolle (wobie Witcher 3 sicher auch fuer GoG eine wichtiger Faktor war). GoG ist als Vertriebsplattform seit Erscheinen schon extrem gewachsen und ich finde sie sind - zumindest fuer kleinere Titel und Indies - schon ein Steam Konkurrent und insofern auch als reiner Publisher ernst zu nehmen. Bei mir ist es zumindest so, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen GoG und Steam, dann werde ich immer zu GoG greifen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. August 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Fakt ist EA ist Scheisse.
> Ende!



Fakt ist, nach dieser Einleitung war schon Ende mit weiterlesen deines Textes, da klar war, dass da nix mehr kommen kann


----------



## Rdrk710 (31. August 2016)

EA selbst ist nicht mehr oder minder scheiße als andere Publisher. Sie stehen einfach stellvertretend für eine Inustrie, die sich insgesamt nicht in die wünschenswerteste Richtung bewegt hat. Dabei fühle ich mich nicht getrieben, speziell EA anzugreifen oder zu rechtfertigen, denn zu der Situation haben alle großen gemeinsam ihr Scherflein beigetragen. Das Umfragergebnis ist daher für mich erklärlich, aber nicht objektiv fair. Oder gibt man etwa auch Warner Brothers allein die Schuld an der Uninspiriertheit von ganz Hollywood?


----------



## PCamateur (1. September 2016)

Wenn ich nichts überlesen/übersehen hab, dann gab es keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich Art bzw. Branche des Unternehmens bei der Umfrage und da kam EA als schlechteste Firma raus? Das zeigt lediglich, dass die teilnehmende Gruppe sehr eingeschränkt war und die Umfrage sicher nicht repräsentativ ist. 

Ich mein EA kann man mögen oder hassen, aber ein Spielehersteller wegen zweifelhafter Veröffentlichungs-/Preis-/DLC-/Whatever-Politik "schlechtestes Unternehmen"? Was ist mit Massenkündigungen, Dumpinglöhnen, schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, gefährlich fehlerhafte Produkte, Tierversuchen, giftige Bestandteile, Rückrufaktionen, Betrug, etc. pp. 

Wenn da ein paar nachhinkende Server beim Release eines AAA-Multiplayertitels und ein paar halbgare Aufgüsse von Rennspielen (von denen man ja auch nicht gezwungen war sie zu kaufen) das Schlimmste ist, gehts uns verdammt gut und haben eigentlich keine Sorgen. Schön


----------



## Drake802 (1. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts überlesen/übersehen hab, dann gab es keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich Art bzw. Branche des Unternehmens bei der Umfrage und da kam EA als schlechteste Firma raus? Das zeigt lediglich, dass die teilnehmende Gruppe sehr eingeschränkt war und die Umfrage sicher nicht repräsentativ ist.
> 
> Ich mein EA kann man mögen oder hassen, aber ein Spielehersteller wegen zweifelhafter Veröffentlichungs-/Preis-/DLC-/Whatever-Politik "schlechtestes Unternehmen"? Was ist mit Massenkündigungen, Dumpinglöhnen, schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, gefährlich fehlerhafte Produkte, Tierversuchen, giftige Bestandteile, Rückrufaktionen, Betrug, etc. pp.
> 
> Wenn da ein paar nachhinkende Server beim Release eines AAA-Multiplayertitels und ein paar halbgare Aufgüsse von Rennspielen (von denen man ja auch nicht gezwungen war sie zu kaufen) das Schlimmste ist, gehts uns verdammt gut und haben eigentlich keine Sorgen. Schön



Ich mag EA auch nicht aber ich bin völlig deiner Meinung. Unter den Publishern kommt EA sicher in die Top 3 der schlimmsten Unternehmen. Aber im vergleich zu anderren Unternemen ist EA nur ein mückenfurtz. Da sind Firmen wie Monsanto, Nestle und natürlich die Banken und Waffenlobby und auch der DFB ganz klar die tatsächlichen Sieger einer solchen Umfrage. 

Und wie immer sind Taten doch deutlicher als Worte. EA wird erst aus meiner roten Liste gestrichen wenn sich wirklich was ändert und nicht nbur geschwafel kommt um vor dem nächsten Release wieder besser da zu stehen! Ein beserrer Kontackt zur Community(der Kundschaft) ist schon mal ein guter Anfang aber noch lange nicht genug um EA wieder als Kundenfreundlich bezeichnen zu können.
Ich kenne da einige Indi Studios die das deutlich besser machen.


----------



## Tori1 (1. September 2016)

Jo mache Firmen müssen halt erst lernen das Qualität und Kapitalismus im Grunde super zusammen funktionieren man müsste halt etwas langfristiger denken.

Ist wie bei der Forstwirtschaft wenn du gierig bist und den Wald rodest klingelt die Kasse, aber danach ist erst mal wieder für einige Jahre nix mehr los. 
Und wenn es dumm geht schwemmt der Regen den ungeschgützen Waldboden (hier das Gamesetting und die Ideen) weg und dann wächst nix mehr...


----------



## Batze (1. September 2016)

In der reinen Gamer Branche kann man so oder so die und jene Firma bewerten. EA würde da eventuell nicht gut abschneiden.
Aber EA jetzt als schlimmstes Unternehmen zu bewerten unter all den Firmen die die ganze Welt in den Abgrund stürzen, Länder und Menschen nach Strich und Faden gnadenlos Ausbeuten, keine bis kaum Steuern zahlen und damit der Allgemeinheit den Stinkefinger zeigen usw., also das geht mir entschieden zu weit.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> valve / cd projekt



man kann ea oder auch ubisoft und activision nicht mit valve oder cd projekt vergleichen (wobei valve aktuell ja eigentlich nicht mal mehr als entwickler durchgeht). 

ea und co. sind massen-hersteller bzw - publisher. die verfolgen einen völlig anderen geschäftlichen ansatz.
die können es sich nicht leisten, nur alle jubeljahr (wenn überhaupt) mal ein spiel auf den markt zu bringen, die brauchen inbesondere auch sichere umsatzbringer wie fifa und co.

natürlich wirkt es irgendwo "sympathischer", wenn ein studio immer nur an einem oder maximal zwei spielen arbeitet, und alle ressourcen dort reinsteckt. gerade valve und cdpr haben aber bekanntlich noch eine ganz gute andere einnahmequelle, ohne die das wohl ebenfalls kaum möglich wäre.

das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man manche praktiken der großen nicht anprangern sollte. server-abschaltungen. studio-schließungen, vorbesteller-wahnsinn etc.


----------



## Taiwez (1. September 2016)

Das Problem von EA ist einfach, das sie (gefühlt) der erste Publisher waren, der Mikrotransaktionen eingeführt hat und diese eben auch erfolgreich waren, sodass die anderen Publisher alle nachgezogen sind. Das kann man denen aber nicht wirklich um Vorwurf machen, finde ich. Sie bedienen ja nur den Markt und wenn sich das ganze nicht rentieren sollte, dann hätten sie das sicherlich auch recht schnell wieder eingestellt. genauso verhält es sich bei den Vorbestellerpaketen und Season Pässen: Wo die Nachfrage stimmt, da wird auch Gewinn gemacht. Das ist ganz normales unternehmerisches Denken und in meinen Augen völlig legitim. Jeder Firma, ja selbst jede Person würde so handeln, da es einzig und allein um Gewinnmaximierung geht.

Und mal ganz davon ab habe ich ansonsten von EA eigentlich ein recht positives Bild über die Jahre hinweg bekommen. Das Unternehmen hat sich aus meiner Sicht in die richtige Richtung entwickelt. Origin, welches ich am Anfang überhaupt nicht mochte, finde ich mittlerweile akzeptabel, der Support, wenn mal was wirklich nicht funktioniert hat, war immer einwandfrei, da konnte ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren. Außerdem finde ich es gut, das sie "Nischenprojekte" wie Mirrors Edge fördern und Entwicklerstudios wie Bioware etc. große Freiheiten in ihren Entwicklungen lassen. 

Mittlerweile kann ich den EA-Hate wirklich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Da habe ich mit Ubisoft wesentlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht..


----------



## Panth (1. September 2016)

Mittlerweile ist EA für mich nicht mehr der Teufel, einfach auch, weil sie sich noch trauen AAA-Titel zu machen. Andere haben da immer mehr Angst vor und machen lieber low-budget titel und hoffen auf einen "wow-erfolg" wie bei pokemon go. Da ist die Gewinnspanne 100 mal größer, als wenn man schon vorher 100 millionen ausgeben musste.


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Das Problem von EA ist einfach, das sie (gefühlt) der erste Publisher waren, der Mikrotransaktionen eingeführt hat und diese eben auch erfolgreich waren, sodass die anderen Publisher alle nachgezogen sind. Das kann man denen aber nicht wirklich um Vorwurf machen, finde ich. Sie bedienen ja nur den Markt und wenn sich das ganze nicht rentieren sollte, dann hätten sie das sicherlich auch recht schnell wieder eingestellt. genauso verhält es sich bei den Vorbestellerpaketen und Season Pässen: Wo die Nachfrage stimmt, da wird auch Gewinn gemacht. Das ist ganz normales unternehmerisches Denken und in meinen Augen völlig legitim. Jeder Firma, ja selbst jede Person würde so handeln, da es einzig und allein um Gewinnmaximierung geht.
> 
> Und mal ganz davon ab habe ich ansonsten von EA eigentlich ein recht positives Bild über die Jahre hinweg bekommen. Das Unternehmen hat sich aus meiner Sicht in die richtige Richtung entwickelt. Origin, welches ich am Anfang überhaupt nicht mochte, finde ich mittlerweile akzeptabel, der Support, wenn mal was wirklich nicht funktioniert hat, war immer einwandfrei, da konnte ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren. Außerdem finde ich es gut, das sie "Nischenprojekte" wie Mirrors Edge fördern und Entwicklerstudios wie Bioware etc. große Freiheiten in ihren Entwicklungen lassen.
> 
> Mittlerweile kann ich den EA-Hate wirklich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Da habe ich mit Ubisoft wesentlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht..



Pferderüstung Bethesda *hust*. Was EA aber wirklich geschaffen hat war die großflächige Einführung (Battlepacks z.B.). Aber Ubisoft ist da keinen Furz anders. Aber solange es genauso ohne geht ist es mir wurst.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. September 2016)

Also vor einigen Jahren noch hätte ich die Bezeichnung von EA als "Schlechtestes Unternehmen" doch glatt so unterschrieben, begrenzt natürlich auf die Spielebranche, denn alles andere ist natürlich schlichtweg Blödsinn. 
Ein für mich persönlich recht großer Stein des Anstoßes war da zum Beispiel die, gefühlt ausschließlich von EA ausgehende, Entwicklung der Mass Effect-Reihe: weniger RPG, mehr Action, schien damals wie heute eine Massenmarkt-konforme Erfolgsformel, wollte aber irgendwie nicht so richtig zu dem passen, was man bis dato von Bioware kannte. Heute jedoch bin ich mir da erstens auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob das alleinige Publisher-Profitgier oder eben vielleicht auch ein wenig Kalkül seitens der Entwickler war. Und zweitens haben diese Formel mittlerweile auch ganz andere angewandt, Stichwort Bethesda (Fallout-, Elder Scrolls-Reihen).
Oder auch das (augenscheinlich ausschließlich wirtschaftlich motivierte) Einstampfen altgedienter Spielemarken wie Command & Conquer... Alleinstellungsmerkmal? Längst nicht mehr (falls es das denn je war). Blizzard wird womöglich nie wieder ein RTS-Warcraft bringen, dient WoW doch, neben seiner Hauptfunktion als Goldesel, auch als praktischer Lore-Katalysator und Starcraft als hauseigene Genre-Konkurrenz (wozu sich selbst ins Bein schiessen?). Noch etwas krasser sieht das etwa bei Valve aus, die sich dank ihrer dampfbetriebenen Gelddruckmaschine praktisch gänzlich aus der Spieleentwicklung zurückgezogen haben. Inklusive erhobenem Zeigefinger Richtung Half-Life-Fans, dem Dünger, ohne den sie womöglich innerhalb weniger Jahre eingegangen wären.
Und dann wäre da natürlich auch noch Ubisoft... wäre ich an deren Portfolio allgemein etwas mehr interessiert, die würden mich so richtig richtig in Rage bringen. Aber auch so scheinen die es zu sein, die meiner Meinung nach heute das Prädikat "Schlechtestes Unternehmen" am ehesten verdienen würden, lösen zumindest ihre Großproduktionen doch regelmäßig Wellen der Entrüstung aus, Downgrades, Bugs, Feature-Schwund. Und sie lernen es offenbar einfach nicht...
Preorder-Boni, DLC-Wahn, Mikrotransaktionen... Ja, in ihren alten Geiz-ist-geil-Tagen waren EA auf diesem Feld wohl in der Tat sowas wie Pioniere. Aber auch diese Aspekte haben sich mit der Zeit wie von selbst wie eine Seuche über die ganze Branche ausgebreitet. EA mag hier also vielleicht die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet haben, aber sowohl andere gierige Publisher / Entwickler als auch naive, verschwenderische und teils auch schlichtweg dumme Spieler haben die aus ihr entstiegenen Plagen und Übel mit offenen Armen empfangen.
Ja, EA hatten früher mal eine recht zerstörerische Scheiß-auf-alles-außer-Geld-Phase, erweisen sich aber mittlerweile meiner Meinung nach doch zumindest als einsichtiger und lernfähiger als manch anderer, weswegen ich die (Spielemarkt-interne) Bezeichnung als "Schlechtestes Unternehmen" heutzutage doch eher auf andere anwenden würde.


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2016)

Interessante Diskussion, Leute!



MrFob schrieb:


> Ja, ich wuerde sie als "auf dem Sprung" betrachten. Dabei spielen fuer mich die Hauseigenen Spiele wie Witcher gar keine so frosse Rolle (wobie Witcher 3 sicher auch fuer GoG eine wichtiger Faktor war). GoG ist als Vertriebsplattform seit Erscheinen schon extrem gewachsen und ich finde sie sind - zumindest fuer kleinere Titel und Indies - schon ein Steam Konkurrent und insofern auch als reiner Publisher ernst zu nehmen. Bei mir ist es zumindest so, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen GoG und Steam, dann werde ich immer zu GoG greifen.


Stimmt! Ich hab CDP nicht als Publisher auf dem Schirm. Bei GoG habe ich bisher nur The Witcher gekauft, andere Titel von denen hole ich aber sicher wieder dort.
Ansonsten bin ich aus Bequemlichkeit eher bei Steam unterwegs.
Mittlerweile dank Overwatch aber auch mit Battlenet. NEED MOAR LAUNCHERS! 




Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich wirkt es irgendwo "sympathischer", wenn ein studio immer nur an einem oder maximal zwei spielen arbeitet, und alle ressourcen dort reinsteckt. gerade valve und cdpr haben aber bekanntlich noch eine ganz gute andere einnahmequelle, ohne die das wohl ebenfalls kaum möglich wäre.


Das ist richtig.
Die befinden sich so gesehen in einer sehr komfortablen Situation.
Wobei mir echt nicht klar war, dass GoG so eine große Nummer ist.




Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Heute jedoch bin ich mir da erstens auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob das alleinige Publisher-Profitgier oder eben vielleicht auch ein wenig Kalkül seitens der Entwickler war. Und zweitens haben diese Formel mittlerweile auch ganz andere angewandt, Stichwort Bethesda (Fallout-, Elder Scrolls-Reihen).


 Beziehst du dich auf TES 1+2?
Ich spiele die Reihe seit Morrowind und habe nicht das Gefühl, dass sich das Prinzip sehr geändert hat.
Mir fallen da jetzt keine gravierenden Änderungen ein.
Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. ^^



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Oder auch das (augenscheinlich ausschließlich wirtschaftlich motivierte) Einstampfen altgedienter Spielemarken wie Command & Conquer... Alleinstellungsmerkmal? Längst nicht mehr (falls es das denn je war).


Ich finde der Unterschied ist, dass Warcraft nicht systematisch runter gewirtschaftet wurde. Außerdem wurde Generals nach langer Pause angekündigt, sah auch ganz ok aus und wurde dann eingestampft.
Das fand ich schon enttäuschend, aber für echte Fans muss das wirklich mies gewesen sein. Klar, kein neues Warcraft wäre auch mies aber immerhin ist es mit einem guten Titel geendet. Storytechnisch bin ich leider nicht mehr im Bilde.
Wobei Blizz die (wenn nötig) ja wenigstens in WoW beenden könnte. Ist natürlich ein schwacher Trost.

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir diese 27er Regel ein.
Also zu den Stars, die mit 27 gestorben sind und alle ach so toll waren und bis heute verehrt werden.
Wären sie 80 geworden, hätten wir sicher noch viele Fauxpas von denen erlebt und sie wären heute keine Ikonen.
So ist es mit Spielen wohl auch...
Der erste ist der Überraschungshit, der zweite ist die Verfeinerung dessen und ab dem dritten wirds schwierig noch konstant zu verbessern.
Valve hat bis heute Angst vor der großen 3 in jedem Franchise! 

„Entweder du stirbst als Held oder du lebst lang genug um der Böse zu werden.“


----------



## Meisterhobbit (1. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich auf TES 1+2?
> Ich spiele die Reihe seit Morrowind und habe nicht das Gefühl, dass sich das Prinzip sehr geändert hat.
> Mir fallen da jetzt keine gravierenden Änderungen ein.
> Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge. ^^
> ...


Zu TES: Nein, altersbedingt bin ich, ähnlich wie du, da auch erst seit Morrowind dabei, kann also auch erst ab da vergleichen. Und ich finde, dass sich da doch die ein oder andere "klassische" RPG-Charakteristik doch teils schon ziemlich abgewandelt hat. Dialoge, Quests und Story werden meiner Meinung nach von Teil zu Teil flacher und banaler. Die Spielwelten werden auch zunehmend monotoner (wenn auch nicht zwingend chronologisch, Oblivion war ganz schlimm, Skyrim dann wieder ein wenig facettenreicher, aber eben längst nicht so abwechslungsreich wie Morrowind). Der Aspekt der aufmerksamen Erkundung der Welt (in Morrowind musste man Questtexte etc echt noch aufmerksam verfolgen, um zu wissen, was zu tun ist und vor allem wo) spielt auch keine so große Rolle mehr, wenn man einfach einem Questmarker nach dem anderen zu einem kreisförmigen Metzel-Dungeon nach dem anderen folgt. Interessante Spielmechaniken wie das Herstellen eigener Zauber verschwinden mit der Zeit einfach...
Gravierender sehe ich diese Entwicklung aber auch eher bei Fallout. Fing bei 3 eben an, wo es aber meiner Meinung nach noch erträglich war. Das Charaktersystem hatte mehr Tiefgang und oft merklichen Einfluss auf die meist gelungenen Dialoge und zumindest die Nebenquests waren auch sehr facettenreich. Bei Teil 4 jedoch stehen jetzt in jeder Hinsicht eben doch alle Zeichen eher auf Sturm(gewehr).
Zu Warcraft: wollte damit natürlich nicht sagen, dass dies runtergewirtschaftet worden wäre, bloß, dass auch dies eben eine der Spielereihen ist, auf die Fans in Zukunft wohl entweder noch sehr lange oder gleich vergeblich werden warten müssen, weil andere Projekte eben erfolgreicher laufen.
Zu Half-Life: darauf bezog sich ja vermutlich der Club 27-Vergleich? Dann such mal ein paar Angehörige oder Freunde von jemandem, der mit 27 gestorben ist. Da wird ziemlich sicher keiner sagen: "gut, dass der schon so früh abgenippelt ist... wäre der 80 geworden, der hätte bestimmt noch ohne Ende Mist gebaut!". Wenn man jemanden/etwas mag/liebt, wünscht man ihm wohl eher ein möglichst langes Leben. Der Vergleich erscheint mir zwar glatt schon etwas geschmacklos, aber wenn jemand im Alter von 27 stirbt, ist das sicher ein noch größerer Cliffhanger als der, den Half-Life 2 - Episode 2 bietet.
Das Batman-Zitat an der Stelle fand ich einerseits ziemlich witzig.  Andererseits müsste man es meiner Meinung nach etwas umformulieren: "Du (Valve) tötest den Held (Gordon Freeman), also bist du der Böse."


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2016)

Mit TES magst du Recht haben. Die meisten deiner Punkte sind bei meiner Spielweise nicht so relevant.

Aus der Fallout Reihe habe ich nur Teil 4 gespielt, aber ich hab schon öfter die von dir genannte Kritik gehört.



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Zu Half-Life: darauf bezog sich ja vermutlich der Club 27-Vergleich?


Eher allgemein auf Spieleserien.
Meine Gedanken waren etwas ungeordnet, hab einfach mal so Zeugs niedergeschrieben... ^^

Tatsächlich habe ich beide folgenden Episoden zu Half-Life 2 nicht gespielt.
Ich merke, dass ich in dem Bereich ja doch einiges ausgelassen habe.
Bin also nicht so richtig qualifiziert, um über die bisherige Entwicklung der Serien zu sprechen.


----------



## Sheggo (1. September 2016)

> Und die Ergebnisse dieser Umstellung können sich sehen lassen, denn anschließend stiegen die Aktienkurse von EA deutlich an.


Das ist natürlich ein eindeutiges Indiz  Wenn Aktienkurse steigen, dann geht es in erster Linie um Profit, Umsatz und Gewinnen. Was hat der Spieler davon?


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2016)

Langfristig gesehen hätte bei einem guten Kundenservice und gutem Warenangebot sowohl der Kunde wie auch die Anleger etwas. Zumindestens bei "normal tickender" Kundschaft. Ein Teil der typischen Gamer (will nicht verallgemeinern, ist aber wohl doch häufiger der Fall) scheint hingegen zu einer anderen Klientel zu gehören und teils diesbezüglich einen kleinen "Dachschaden" zu haben. 

Wären Microtransaktionen, Preorder-Boni, Fantastillionen an Spieleversionen (Watchdogs, AC hust* oder Spezialversionen für Amazon, Gamestop, Ubisoftshop und Co.) und überteuerte DLC wirtschaftlich nicht erfolgreich (sprich würden Kunden ihre Macht gezielt ausspielen) wären diese Auswüchse schnell wieder Geschichte. Da aber Shortcuts und Battlepacks oder ähnliches weiterhin bei Ubisoft (AC und Co.) und EA (BF, FIFA) und auch bei anderen Firmen Konjunktur und Erfolg haben scheint sich das für die Firmen (leider viel zu gut) zu rechnen. Zumal Aufwand vs. Einnahmen für die Firmen bei diesem Kleinkram ein Traum ist. Möchte nicht wissen, was einige bei FIFA in so einen Rotz zusätzlich zum Spielekauf noch versenken oder wieviele sich die Battlepacks kaufen.

Offensichtlich gibts also (sorry) mehr als genügend Blödmänner und -frauen bzw. Kiddies die Geld dafür ausgeben. Aber solange ich das Ziel ohne Einsatz von diesen Kleincrap erreiche ist es mir (fast) egal ob es diesen Müll gibt oder nicht. Zumal ich mit Sicherheit kein Geld für so etwas ausgebe, erst Recht nicht um mir damit meine Spielezeit zu verkürzen. Das ist ja der nächste Irrsinn dabei. Ich bin froh über die Spielzeit die mir das Spiel bietet und verkürze diese nicht noch durch zusätzliche Geldausgaben. Da lieber erfarme ich mir diese Freischaltung/das Goodie durch das Gaming statt mit Geld ausgeben das automatisch freizuschalten. Das gibt mir auch deutlich mehr Befriedigung, wenn ich das Ziel durch eigene Leistung erreicht habe statt 9,95 EUR für das Gewehr X zu bezahlen.

Wenn mir essentielle Spielebestandteile durch solche Mechaniken verwehrt bleiben, würde ich die Ware ignorieren. Das einzige was ich mir zusätzlich zu Hauptspielen kaufe sind gute DLC oder bei Spielen die ich mag die entsprechenden Seasonpässe. Aber Geld für Skins auszugeben, für ähnlichen Blödsinn oder gar für Shortcuts, Battlepacks oder bei FIFA für Tradingcards spare ich mir. Das einzige wo ich mir diesbezüglich auch an die Nase fassen muß sind Dinge wie Spiele Preordern und der Kauf von Sammeleditionen spezieller Spieleserien (insbesondere AC). Allerdings stört es mich immens, daß Ubisoft bei kaum einen Spiel eine Edition herausbringt die sämtlichen digitalen Content enthält. Meistens fehlt selbst in der teuersten Version etwas am digitalen Inhalt (Missionen), der aber in einer anderen Edition enthalten ist, bei der aber wiederum etwas am Inhalt fehlt was erstere Version wiederum drin hat. Darin ist Ubisoft Meister, die Ausstattungsumfänge so zu designen, daß der Kunde nie 100% der Ware bekommt und man (mit etwas Glück) diesen Inhalt später als DLC kaufen muß, wovon man dann aber meistens schon 50% besitzt, aber trotzdem den vollen Preis zu bezahlen hat.

Aber für Micro-DLC ist mir das Geld echt zu schade. Das nimmt teils schon Ausmaße von F2P-Gamen an. Und das bei Vollpreisspielen ist eine Frechheit sondersgleichen in meinen Augen.

Ob jemand allerdings einen speziellen Skin hat den es z.B. nur gegen zusätzliches Geld gibt oder nicht ist mir hingegen vollkommene Banane. Darauf kann ich gern verzichten.


----------



## Austrogamer (1. September 2016)

Es ist nur der Eindruck eines Einzelnen, aber ich habe keine Probleme mit EA. Auf den Origin-Client hätte ich zwar verzichten können, aber er funktioniert gut und macht keine Zicken. Des weiteren haben sie im Lauf der Zeit mehrere gute Spiele verschenkt! Steam hat noch nie gute Spiele verschenkt. EA markiert einen Turning Point des Kapitalismus, gute Spiele werden verschenkt, und trotzdem ernten sie Haß?! Das ist nicht mehr mein Universum.


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2016)

Naja diese Aufs Haus Aktion ist schon nett. Aber letztendlich für EA auch nur Marketing. Dort werden Titel verschenkt, die sich eh nicht mehr in nennenswerter Stückzahl verkaufen. Trotzdem freue ich mich daß EA so etwas anbietet. Keine Frage.

Und Ubisoft ist ja auf den Zug (zumindestens temporär bis Mitte 2017) auch aufgesprungen. Mal sehen was im September von Ubisoft kommt.

Daß die Aussage mit "schlechtesten Unternehmen" Blödsinn ist hatten wir ja schon einmal durchgekaut. Ich würde auch EA noch nicht einmal als schlechtesten Publisher/Gamingentwickler hinstellen.

Es gibt nur einige Punkte die mich ärgern

1. deutscher Support ist unterirdisch
2. die Microtransaktions-/DLC-Politik
3. dieser Social Media-Wahn in Spielen/always On
4. dieses Ausüben von Releasedruck (daß z.B. ein Battlefront keinen SP bekommen hatte)
5. früher das Verheizen von aufgekauften Firmen wie Westwood und Co.

Wobei diese 5 Punkte durchaus auch als 1:1 Blaupause auf andere Firmen zutreffen (auch Ubisoft). Insbesondere auch in Verbindung mit der gesunkenen Entwicklungsqualität (leider)


----------



## Batze (1. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einige Punkte die mich ärgern
> 
> 1. deutscher Support ist unterirdisch
> 2. die Microtransaktions-/DLC-Politik
> ...



1. Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, im gegenteil. hab mir vor zeiten C&C 4 gekauft was nicht mehr installierbar ist (das war natürlich sehr negativ, verkaufen ein spiel und man kann es nicht spielen weil die alten aktivierungs server nicht mehr online sind). Amn musste zwar lange googeln bis man wusste wie es geht, aber der Support(er) an der strippe nahm sich sehr viel zeit und erklärte ganz genau was man machen musste und schlatete alles frei, top.
2. Da nimmt EA doch nur das mit womit sie Geld machen, muss man nicht gut finden, ich schon gar nicht, aber Angebot und Nachfrage. Solange die Spieler, sagen wir mal darauf reinfallen und kaufen stimmt auch bei EA die Marketing Abteilung. Nicht schön, würde aber jede andere Firma auch so machen.
3. Das nervt wirklich, bringt aber die Jugend in die Spiele rein die auf sowas stehen, und sind wir mal Ehrlich, ohne diese typen würden wir das ein oder andere Spiel gar nicht haben.
4. Hat allein mit Kopierschutz und Raubkopien zu tun.
5. Zustimm, aber wenn Firmen wie Westwood nichts mehr bringen, dann muss man eben den Stecker ziehen. EA ist ein Börsen notiertes Unternehmen, da können die nicht in eine tote Firma noch massenhaft Geld stecken wenn diese mit den neuen Mechaniken des Marktes nicht klar kommen. C&C, TOP, aber leider nur im SP, was es bringt in der heutigen Zeit ist der MP, ist nun mal leider so. Und eine Firma wie EA mit mehreren tausend Mitarbeitern muss sehen wie sie ihre Angestellten bezahlt, das darf man nie vergessen.

Ich selbst finde auch nicht alles toll was EA so macht, genau so wie auch bei meiner Lieblings Firma Blizzard, beide haben aber eine Struktur Wandlung hinter sich, weil sie sich dem Markt anpassen mussten, sonst wären beide schon Pleite, nicht immer schön, aber leider absolut verständlich wenn man sich ein wenig in Wirtschaft auskennt. Es geht eben nicht anders.
Hätten sie es nicht gemacht würde es weder EA noch Blizzard jetzt geben, und das wäre sehr Schade.


----------



## CryPosthuman (1. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 5. früher das Verheizen von aufgekauften Firmen wie Westwood und Co.
> 
> Wobei diese 5 Punkte durchaus auch als 1:1 Blaupause auf andere Firmen zutreffen (auch Ubisoft). Insbesondere auch in Verbindung mit der gesunkenen Entwicklungsqualität (leider)





Batze schrieb:


> 5. Zustimm, aber wenn Firmen wie Westwood nichts mehr bringen, dann muss man eben den Stecker ziehen. EA ist ein Börsen notiertes Unternehmen, da können die nicht in eine tote Firma noch massenhaft Geld stecken wenn diese mit den neuen Mechaniken des Marktes nicht klar kommen. C&C, TOP, aber leider nur im SP, was es bringt in der heutigen Zeit ist der MP, ist nun mal leider so. Und eine Firma wie EA mit mehreren tausend Mitarbeitern muss sehen wie sie ihre Angestellten bezahlt, das darf man nie vergessen.



Zu Punkt 5 darf ich euch den Artikel "Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen" der Gamestar (sorry PC Games.de) empfehlen.
Ein Augenöffner...!


----------



## PCamateur (1. September 2016)

Finde publisherbezogenen Boykott sowieso blöd. Wenn ich Ubisoft nicht mag, aber Assassins Creed cool finde, warum soll ich mich dann selbst bestrafen und darauf verzichten, wenn ich EA nicht mag, aber.. etc. 

Ich denk da eher von Spiel zu Spiel und wenn mich ein Titel reizt, dann kauf ich ihn mir, unabhängig vom Publisher. Hab mir in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie ein DLC gekauft (außer es war direkt in der gekauften Version dabei) oder sonstigen Download-Bullshit, hab auch noch nie ein Spiel vorbestellt, was sich ebenfalls immer wieder als gut herausstellt. Wenn ich das Spiel spielen will, dann spiele ich es. Wenn mich bestimmte Arten der Content/Verkaufspolitik stören, nutze ich diese nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich auf das Spiel verzichten muss. Gerade bei Spielen, die diese Dinge nicht implementiert haben, aber von einem "bösen" Publiher oder Entwickler kommen, ist man doch selbst Schuld. 

Einziges No-Go in dieser Hinsicht ist pay2win.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Finde publisherbezogenen Boykott sowieso blöd. Wenn ich Ubisoft nicht mag, aber Assassins Creed cool finde, warum soll ich mich dann selbst bestrafen und darauf verzichten, wenn ich EA nicht mag, aber.. etc.



richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Batze (1. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 5 darf ich euch den Artikel "Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen" der Gamestar (sorry PC Games.de) empfehlen.
> Ein Augenöffner...!


Link bitte zum Artikel.
Und bitte nicht mit EUCH, *mich *verwechseln mit PC Games. Ich habe mit PCG gar nix am Hut.
Da hast du eventuell einiges falsch verstanden, aber vorweg verbitte ich mir alle zusammenhänge meiner Kommentare mit diesem Magazin hier.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (1. September 2016)

Von generellen Publisher-Boykotts halte ich auch nicht viel. Aber es beeinflusst mich schon, wenn einer der größeren Publisher ein Spiel mal wieder richtig in den Sand setzt. (Battlefront/EA oder The Division/Ubisoft), da werde ich sehr vorsichtig bei zukünftigen Releases und kaufe das Spiel ggf. Monatew später für ein Appel und 'n Ei.

Und damit fahre ich ganz gut. Viel von den großen Publisher habe ich schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr als Pre-Order oder zum Release gekauft. Battlefield 1 wird da mal eine Ausnahme sein, wobei ich bei der Beta bishger einen gemischten Eindruck dazu habe.

Das Problem was EA und Co. haben, ist das mangelnde Vertrauen bzw. unterirdische Qualität.

Ein Teil der Problem geht aber auch auf die SPieler zurück. Viele lassen sich zu leicht hypen und Pre-Ordern dann. Beispiele gibt es dazu ja genug (The Division, No Man's Sky, usw.)

Nur wird das irgendwann richtig knallen und einer der großen Publisher wird sich dann damit in den Bankrott gemanagt haben.

EA muss sich für mich erstmal wieder beweisen über einen längeren Zeitraum, dass ich Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufe und nicht für 10-15€.
Bis dahin vergnüge ich mich auf dem Indie-Markt oder bei kleineren Publishern, da gibt es genug für mich zu spielen und zum Spaß haben.


----------



## restX3 (2. September 2016)

Hab keine Probleme mit EA. Origin läuft rund. Spiele aufs Haus ist cool. Origin Access Abo hab ich auch abgeschlossen. Die €3.99 im Monat lohnen sich sehr finde ich. Die Spiele Vault wird immer größer.
Keine Ahnung was an EA so furchtbar schlecht sein soll.


----------



## CryPosthuman (2. September 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Link bitte zum Artikel.
> Und bitte nicht mit EUCH, *mich *verwechseln mit PC Games. Ich habe mit PCG gar nix am Hut.
> Da hast du eventuell einiges falsch verstanden, aber vorweg verbitte ich mir alle zusammenhänge meiner Kommentare mit diesem Magazin hier.



Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen - GameStar


----------



## Hotomatua (2. September 2016)

StarWars Battlefront startet jedesmal mit einem Fehler wenn "Origin im Spiel" aktiviert ist (die Foren sind voll davon) obwohl das Spiel schon fast 1 Jahr lang im Handel ist.
Es ist auch voller Cheater und als ich beim Support angerufen habe wurde mir nur ein gesagt "Dagegen können wir nichts machen"

Man kann hier natürlich weiter diskutieren aber den Titel hat EA sich schon erarbeitet


----------



## Batze (2. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen - GameStar


Dankö erstmal , les ich mir heute Abend nach Feierabend durch, ist ja doch ein längerer Artikel.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (2. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen - GameStar


Will zwar hier nicht all zu sehr die Werbetrommel für die Konkurrenz rühren, aber netter Artikel. Zeigt zumindest ganz gut, dass letztlich eben doch jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat und dass an Niedergang und / oder Schließung der alten Studios wie Origin oder Bullfrog wohl nicht ausschließlich EA, sondern eben zumindest auch zu gewissen Teilen die jeweiligen Studios selbst Schuld waren.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (2. September 2016)

Man kann über EA sagen was man will, aber im großen und ganzen ist zb access ein sehr sehr fairer Dienst. 10 Stunden Spiele spielen und schaun obs gefällt, wenn ja kannst es dir um 10% vergünstigt holen oder du lässt es. Ich finde das echt super und irgendwann kommen alle Spiele mal in die Vault.  Und die 48  Euro die es im Jahr kostet hast gleich mal wieder herinnen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2016)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Man kann über EA sagen was man will, aber im großen und ganzen ist zb access ein sehr sehr fairer Dienst. 10 Stunden Spiele spielen und schaun obs gefällt, wenn ja kannst es dir um 10% vergünstigt holen oder du lässt es. Ich finde das echt super und irgendwann kommen alle Spiele mal in die Vault.  Und die 48  Euro die es im Jahr kostet hast gleich mal wieder herinnen.



48 Euro? Bei Ebay sogar nur um die 24, ich freue mich nun über Unravel und Plants vs. Zombies 2. Für die Xbxox One ist der Dienst ein echter Mehrwert, auch am Pc top.


----------



## MrFob (3. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist Electronic Arts wirklich? - Im Reich des Bösen - GameStar



Wow, danke! Ein sehr interessanter Artikel. So, und naachdem wir den gelesen haben schauen wir uns nochmal BioWare an:

2007: BioWare wird Teil von EA, erhaelt aber seine Marke und - laut den Gruendern Ray Muzyka und Greg Zeschuk auch seine kreative Unabhaengigkeit. Wie sie damals sagten: "EA has shown great respect for the creative integrity of our studios and BioWare's core values of quality in our workplace, quality in our products, and entrepreneurship. Operating as a city-state within the larger EA studio family, our talented teams at BioWare Edmonton and BioWare Austin are empowered to continue delivering powerful emotional experiences through our story-driven games."
Gleichzeitig heisst es, dass durch Zugriff auf die enormen Ressourcen und Infrastruktur von EA BioWare's Produkte noch ausgefeilter und ambitionierter werden koennen. Soweit so aehnlich.
2008: Neues Studio BioWare Austin entwickelt Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
2009: Neues Studio BioWare Montreal entwickelt hauptsaechlich DLCs und MP Aspekte aber spaeter auch komplette Projekte (entwickelt im Moment Mass Effect ANdromeda)
2009/10: Mythic Entertainment wird zu BioWare Mythic

In diesem Zeitraum stieg natuerlich auch die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter von ca. 300 im Jahr 2006 auf ca. 800 (Stand 2009/10). Im September 2012 verlassen dann sowohl Ray Muzyka als auch Greg Zeschuk das Unternehmen und auch die Branche.

Na? Kommt uns das bekannt vor?

Uebrigens wurde vor etwa einer Woche BWs offizielles Forum geschlossen, mit dem Hinweis, dass Social Media Seiten wie Twitter und Facebook viel bessere Plattformen waeren um mit einer lebendige Community zu interagieren als das eigene Forum.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Fakt ist, nach dieser Einleitung war schon Ende mit weiterlesen deines Textes, da klar war, dass da nix mehr kommen kann



Tja dann bleibt dir die Wahrheit des "Wiederauflegens von Spielen mit immer dem gleichen Spielprinzip" wohl auch für den Rest deines Lebens ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln... 

Das Bonkic deinen Einzeiler natürlich mit "gefällt mir" unterzeichnet war mal wieder sowas von klar.... 

@McDrake

Meine persönliche Meinung zu Spielen oder Publishern haben nichts mit der Aufgabe als Community Officer zu tun. Trotz meiner manchmal sehr überspitzen Kommentare hier im Forum werde ich alle anderen Posts natürlich absolut objektiv und neutral betrachten. Könnte ich das nicht, müsste ich bei euren verbalen Angriffen auf meine Meinung ja weinend in der Ecke sitzen...


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2016)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Man kann über EA sagen was man will, aber im großen und ganzen ist zb access ein sehr sehr fairer Dienst. 10 Stunden Spiele spielen und schaun obs gefällt, wenn ja kannst es dir um 10% vergünstigt holen oder du lässt es. Ich finde das echt super und irgendwann kommen alle Spiele mal in die Vault.  Und die 48  Euro die es im Jahr kostet hast gleich mal wieder herinnen.



Ja genau das ist der Punkt die Spiele kommen irgendwann mal in den Vault... Ausserdem wer sagt, dass alle Spiele mal in diesen Vault kommen??? Eine ausgemolkene Melkkuh wie Battlefield3 oder 4 bestimmt aber aktuelle Melkkühe... nein. Es ist überhaupt kein fairer Dienst von EA. 

Das ist nur Fair für Menschen die nicht rechnen können. Wie kann man sich von solchen Aktionen so blenden lassen. Genau wie die "Aufs Haus Aktion" Das ist uralter Käse der da online gestellt wird, entweder für 1 EUR auf Ebay abzugreifen oder wie z.B. die Peggle Spiele eh nicht wirklich spielenswert. 

Ach ja eine andere Sache das EA Rückgabe System. Online Services sind dazu verpflichtet solange sie es nicht ausdrücklich aussschließen digitale Güter wieder zurückzunehmen. Die halten sich dabei nur an EU Verbraucherschutzrichtlinien... aber Schlafschafe denken natürlich wieder "ooohhh EA ist ja soo nett..."  

http://www.netzstrategen.com/sagen/...richtlinien-widerruf-bei-digitalen-produkten/


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Das Bonkic deinen Einzeiler natürlich mit "gefällt mir" unterzeichnet war mal wieder sowas von klar.... .



richtig, das war es.
es ist ja nun nicht meine schuld, dass du überwiegend völligen unsinn postest und nicht selten auch beleidigend wirst.
mir ist das grundsätzlich völlig egal, kannst du auch machen, nur musst du zumindest damit rechnen, dass es dementsprechend kommentiert wird. von mir, oder, wie in diesem fall, jemand anderem. 

bekommst aber auch ein like von mir - alles wieder gut?


----------



## LOX-TT (3. September 2016)

Ja sorry Crysis, aber dieses EA (Ubisoft ...) Gehate, da bin ich allergisch inzwischen, weil es mich einfach nur noch nervt. Ist ja nichts gegen dich, aber du musst zugeben, du postest öfters mal so ... naja ... zweifelhafte Texte wo ich mir denke "echt jetzt?" 

nur ein Denkanstoß, vielleicht nicht immer gleich den Angryman zu spielen, wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt, weil solche Postings wie "EA ist scheiße" kann ich nicht ernstnehmen


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Tja dann bleibt dir die Wahrheit des "Wiederauflegens von Spielen mit immer dem gleichen Spielprinzip" wohl auch für den Rest deines Lebens ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln...


Dieses "das ist Fakt" ist ja meistens auch ziemlicher Quatsch.

Da könnte ich auch schreiben:
"Fakt ist Crysisheld ist Scheisse.
Ende!"

Da von mir ganz klar auf den Fakt verwiesen würde, wäre meine Meinung unumstößlich.
Jegliche Gegenargumentation wäre sinnlos, ich hätte euch schließlich Fakten präsentiert!

Ich hoffe es wird klar, worauf ich hinaus wollte.
Du präsentierst uns keine Fakten sondern deine Meinung.


----------



## PCamateur (3. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich von solchen Aktionen so blenden lassen. Genau wie die "Aufs Haus Aktion" Das ist uralter Käse der da online gestellt wird, entweder für 1 EUR auf Ebay abzugreifen oder wie z.B. die Peggle Spiele eh nicht wirklich spielenswert.
> /



Inwiefern kann man davon geblendet werden? Du bekommst ein Spiel geschenkt. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann lads halt nicht runter. Natürlich werden Sie keinen AAA-Titel aus 2016 verschenken, aber wenn man ein Spiel noch nicht oder nicht mehr hat, dann ist die Aktion doch cool oder nicht? 

Selbst bei einem Geschenk noch rummeckern, ist für mich undifferenziertes Bashing 



> Ach ja eine andere Sache das EA Rückgabe System. Online Services sind  dazu verpflichtet solange sie es nicht ausdrücklich aussschließen  digitale Güter wieder zurückzunehmen. Die halten sich dabei nur an EU  Verbraucherschutzrichtlinien... aber Schlafschafe denken natürlich  wieder "ooohhh EA ist ja soo nett..."
> 
> http://www.netzstrategen.com/sagen/n...len-produkten/



Es zurückzunehmen ist keineswegs Pflicht. Schreibst du ja selbst, "solange sie es nicht ausdrücklich ausschließen". Anstatt also einfach beim Kaufabschluss explizit zu erwähnen, dass die Rückgabe ausgeschlossen ist, es zurückzunehmen, ist keine sture Umsetzung der EU-Richtlinie, sondern die kundenfreundliche Umsetzung. Genauso könnte man beim Kauf einen Haken setzen und du kannst es nicht mehr zurückgeben. Aber es kommt ja von EA, ist also fix schlecht. 

Das Wort "Schlafschaf", dass ich sonst nur von Anhängern völlig abstruser, teils ideologisch fragwürdiger Verschwörungstheorien kenne, disqualifiziert die komplette Aussage sowieso schon von vornherein. 

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, muss man nicht alles gut finden was Publisher und Entwickler sich leisten. Sie per se zu verteufeln, ist aber genauso blöd wie alles gut zu finden.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Inwiefern kann man davon geblendet werden? Du bekommst ein Spiel geschenkt. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann lads halt nicht runter. Natürlich werden Sie keinen AAA-Titel aus 2016 verschenken, aber wenn man ein Spiel noch nicht oder nicht mehr hat, dann ist die Aktion doch cool oder nicht?
> 
> Selbst bei einem Geschenk noch rummeckern, ist für mich undifferenziertes Bashing
> 
> ...




undifferziertes Gebashe? Wie meinen? EU Richtline hin oder her. Natürlich nutzt EA diese Neuregelung für sich um sein eh schon ruiniertes Image ein bisschen aufzuwerten. Ein Schlafschaf ist genau der, der sich von EA ein X für ein U verkaufen lässt und glaubt, da wirklich einen Mehrwert zu haben. 

Schau mal EA schenkt dir ein Scheissspiel! Du denkst och geil ist zwar Scheisse aber EA schenkt mir es ja. Dann beim nächsten Triple A Titel der möglichst für 60 EUR verkauft wird. Denkst du! Scheisse ist zwar teuer aber EA hat mir ja auch nen Spiel geschenkt, da kann ich denen auch ma 60 EUR zu schießen. Das ist genau die Denkweise wieso Spiele jetzt anstatt 45 EUR 60 EUR kosten und es immer mehr Schrott am Markt gibt... 

@McDrake. Ich verstehe was du meinst. Natürlich ist es meine Meinung, das EA nen Scheissladen ist, aber allein schon die mehrfach gewonnene Wahl machen meine Meinung zum FAKT, dass EA Scheisse ist, sonst würden sie ja nicht ständig zum schlechtesten Unternehmen gewählt werden.  

Ich meine schau dir NFS 2015 doch mal an. Du kannst dich mit der permanenten Internetverbindungssch... ja gern an die Leine legen lassen. DRM schön und gut, aber dann nciht mal offline Spielen zu können und noch 60 EUR dafür abdrücken ist eine echte..... ja genau Scheissaktion von EA und so etwas gehört einfach abgestraft. PUNKT!


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dieses "das ist Fakt" ist ja meistens auch ziemlicher Quatsch.
> 
> Da könnte ich auch schreiben:
> "Fakt ist Crysisheld ist Scheisse.
> ...



Naja es gab aber keine Wahl die deine Meinung dass Crysisheld scheisse ist bestätigt. EA wurde mehrmals zum schlechtesten Unternehmen gewählt und das macht meine Meinung nun mal zum FAKTUM NOVUM!


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2016)

Auch diese Wahl gibt lediglich die Meinung von Spielern wieder.
Das macht daraus immer noch keinen Fakt.


----------



## PCamateur (3. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> undifferziertes Gebashe? Wie meinen? EU Richtline hin oder her. Natürlich nutzt EA diese Neuregelung für sich um sein eh schon ruiniertes Image ein bisschen aufzuwerten. Ein Schlafschaf ist genau der, der sich von EA ein X für ein U verkaufen lässt und glaubt, da wirklich einen Mehrwert zu haben.



Und wer genau lässt sich ein X für ein U verkaufen? Fakt ist, dass sie die Richtlinie großzügiger umsetzen wie sie müssten. Und das ist wirklich ein Fakt, hat ja dein Link bestätigt. Warum sie das machen ist doch egal oder? Wenn das jemand mit einem guten Image macht, ist es dann auch nur "Einhalten der Richtlinie" oder ist es dann ein guter Service? 



> Schau mal EA schenkt dir ein Scheissspiel!



Was ein Scheissspiel ist, entscheidest du? Bisher gabs z.B. Dragon Age Origins, Battlefield 3, Plants vs. Zombies, Dead Space... Alles Scheissspiele? Generell oder nur weil EA draufsteht? 



> Dann beim nächsten Triple A Titel der möglichst für 60 EUR verkauft  wird. Denkst du! Scheisse ist zwar teuer aber EA hat mir ja auch nen  Spiel geschenkt, da kann ich denen auch ma 60 EUR zu schießen. Das ist  genau die Denkweise wieso Spiele jetzt anstatt 45 EUR 60 EUR kosten und  es immer mehr Schrott am Markt gibt...



Wird sicher Leute geben, die so denken. Ich mach das nicht. Das letzte Spiel für das ich mehr als 30€ bezahlt habe, war GTA V wo es rauskam. Abgesehen davon bin ich, wie ich vorher schon mal geschrieben haben, nicht auf Hersteller oder Publisher fixiert. EA kann mir schenken was sie wollen, das nächste Spiel werde ich mir trotzdem nicht für 60 Euro kaufen. Wär auch bei Ubisoft oder sonst irgendwem nicht anders. Diese der hat mir was günstiger gegeben/geschenkt, jetzt tu ich ihm was Gutes, funktioniert vielleicht beim Metzger im Dorf, aber sicher nicht bei einem Milliarden-Konzern. 



> Ich meine schau dir NFS 2015 doch mal an. Du kannst dich mit der  permanenten Internetverbindungssch... ja gern an die Leine legen lassen.  DRM schön und gut, aber dann nciht mal offline Spielen zu können und  noch 60 EUR dafür abdrücken ist eine echte..... ja genau Scheissaktion  von EA und so etwas gehört einfach abgestraft. PUNKT!



Hat dich jemand gezwungen das Spiel zu kaufen? Sowas weiß man im vorhinein. Wenn man vorbestellt ist man sowieso selber Schuld und wenn dich sowas stört, dann kauf das Spiel doch einfach nicht? Nochmal die gleiche Frage wie weiter oben: Wenn es ein anderer gemacht hätte, wärs dann vertretbar oder auch ne Scheissaktion?


----------



## linktheminstrel (3. September 2016)

och, gähn! ea ist mit sicherheit nicht schlechter, als andere große publisher wie sony, nintendo, ubisoft etc. .
firmen, marken etc. werden gekauft, nicht lukrative unternehmen werden geschlossen, umgesiedelt, verkleinert etc., große projekte nach den eigenen vorstellungen geformt. das ist business as usual, immerhin handelt es sich bei den spielen um teilweise projekte, die in den hundertmillionenbereich zur kompletten finanzierung gehen. 
zur remake-debatte: es ging bei der behauptung ea macht keine remakes eigentlich eher um remasters, womit jetzt einige unternehmen spieleflauten überbrücken oderr einfach mal günstig geld machen. hier ist ea einfach nicht auf den zug aufgesprungen. komplette remakes, bzw. neuinterpretationen von titeln fallen nicht in die remaster-kategorie.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Nochmal die gleiche Frage wie weiter oben: Wenn es ein anderer gemacht hätte, wärs dann vertretbar oder auch ne Scheissaktion?



Scheissaktion!

Ob ich bestimme, was Scheissspiele sind? Nein! Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe gesagt EA schnenkt dir ein SCheissspiel. Und es gibt einige "Aufs Haus" Spiele die nen SCheiss sind. Das entscheide nicht ich, aber es gibt genug Menschen, die es genau so sehen wie ich. Wow Deadspace und Battlefield3. Spiele die schon so alt sind, das kein Hahn mehr nach kräht bzw. keine Katze hinter dem Ofen vorkommen würde. 

Die Spiele sind ausgelutscht, die hat eh schon Jeder! Und genau das ist worauf EA abziehlt mit seiner "Aufs Haus" Aktion! Ich biete den Käufern ein Spiel, was sowieso 90% schon gekauft haben, auf die restlichen 10% ist dann auch geschissen, ob raubkopiert oder von uns geschenkt, kann uns 8 Jahren nach dem Release doch egal sein! 



> Wird sicher Leute geben, die so denken. Ich mach das nicht. Das letzte  Spiel für das ich mehr als 30€ bezahlt habe, war GTA V wo es rauskam.  Abgesehen davon bin ich, wie ich vorher schon mal geschrieben haben,  nicht auf Hersteller oder Publisher fixiert. EA kann mir schenken was  sie wollen, das nächste Spiel werde ich mir trotzdem nicht für 60 Euro  kaufen.


 Und wieso gibst du dann für GTA V so viel Kohle aus? Wieso holst du es dir nicht, wenn es mal so alt wie Battlefield3 oder Dead Space ist? Dann könntest du Geld sparen und deine Argumentation wäre nicht aus der Luft gegriffen !


----------



## Crysisheld (4. September 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> och, gähn! ea ist mit sicherheit nicht schlechter, als andere große publisher wie sony, nintendo, ubisoft etc. .
> firmen, marken etc. werden gekauft, nicht lukrative unternehmen werden geschlossen, umgesiedelt, verkleinert etc., große projekte nach den eigenen vorstellungen geformt. das ist business as usual, immerhin handelt es sich bei den spielen um teilweise projekte, die in den hundertmillionenbereich zur kompletten finanzierung gehen.
> zur remake-debatte: es ging bei der behauptung ea macht keine remakes eigentlich eher um remasters, womit jetzt einige unternehmen spieleflauten überbrücken oderr einfach mal günstig geld machen. hier ist ea einfach nicht auf den zug aufgesprungen. komplette remakes, bzw. neuinterpretationen von titeln fallen nicht in die remaster-kategorie.



Need for Speed wird aber demnach auch schon zum 15. mal neu interpretiert. Also irgendwann reicht es dochmal. Vorallem weil sich praktisch an der Neuinterpretation nix ändert - ach warte doch einmal ist die Polizei mit dabei ein anderes mal fehlt sie! Das macht aber nix, denn in der nächsten Neuinterpretation wird sie sicher wieder als Feature angepriesen....


----------



## PCamateur (4. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ob ich bestimme, was Scheissspiele sind? Nein! Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe gesagt EA schnenkt dir ein SCheissspiel.



Und darauf hab ich mich mit meiner Frage auch bezogen. 



> Und es gibt einige "Aufs Haus" Spiele die nen SCheiss sind. Das  entscheide nicht ich, aber es gibt genug Menschen, die es genau so sehen  wie ich.



Die Masse hat immer Recht. 



> Wow Deadspace und Battlefield3. Spiele die schon so alt sind,  das kein Hahn mehr nach kräht bzw. keine Katze hinter dem Ofen vorkommen  würde.
> 
> Die Spiele sind ausgelutscht, die hat eh schon Jeder! Und genau das ist  worauf EA abziehlt mit seiner "Aufs Haus" Aktion!



Was erwartest du? Dass sie Battlefield 1 verschenken? Wenn die Spiele schon jeder hat, dann lädt sie auch keiner mehr runter. Hatte z. B. Dead Space und Dragon Age noch nicht und sie mir bei der Aktion zum ersten mal geholt und da auch zum ersten Mal gespielt. 



> Ich biete den Käufern  ein Spiel, was sowieso 90% schon gekauft haben, auf die restlichen 10%  ist dann auch geschissen, ob raubkopiert oder von uns geschenkt, kann  uns 8 Jahren nach dem Release doch egal sein!



Wie gesagt werden sie keine Spiele verschenken, die auf dem Markt noch viel einbringen. Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar oder? Für EA ist es natürlich egal ob geschenkt oder raubkopiert, für die 10% macht es aber einen Unterschied. Ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wie man die Aktion bei der man was geschenkt bekommt und keinerlei Zwang zu irgendetwas hat, bashen kann.



> Und wieso gibst du dann für GTA V so viel Kohle aus? Wieso holst du es  dir nicht, wenn es mal so alt wie Battlefield3 oder Dead Space ist? Dann  könntest du Geld sparen und deine Argumentation wäre nicht aus der Luft  gegriffen !



Mein Argument war so auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, weil es darum ging, ob ich mir aufgrund des geschenkten Titels danach ein Spiel aus Prinzip zum Vollpreis hole. Wer das tut ist ein Idiot. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass sowas zumindest bei mir und ich denke auch bei einem großen Teil der restlichen User der Aktion, nichts bringt hinsichtlich zukünftiger Käufe. 

Natürlich könnte ich mir das Geld sparen und hoffen, dass ich eins von den wenigen Spielen, die mich so interessieren, dass ich bereit bin den Vollpreis zu zahlen, geschenkt bekomme. Oder ich kaufs mir einfach. Du musst dir ja auch kein NFS kaufen, um dich hinterher über Onlinezwang aufzuregen, damit deine "Argumentation nicht so aus der Luft gegriffen ist".


----------



## Crysisheld (4. September 2016)

> Die Masse hat immer Recht.



Im Falle aktueller politischer Entscheidungen wohl eher nicht. Im Falle der DLC Politik von EA leider Ja! 







> ...mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wie man die Aktion bei der man was geschenkt bekommt und keinerlei Zwang zu irgendetwas hat, bashen kann.



Ich bashe nicht die Aktion ansich. Bash ist so ein Anglizismus, das mag ich sowieso nicht. Ich rege mich über die Art und Weise auf, wie EA das ganze vermarktet, indem sie sich hinstellen und so tun, als ob sie die Güte in Person sein. Das ist so, wie wenn du was zum Sperrmüll bringst, was du eh nicht mehr brauchst und ein Anderer am Abladeplatz sagt "Hey kann ich den Computer haben?" Dann gibst du ihn ja auch dem Typen und sagst nicht nein... und warum, weil der das eigentlch egal ist und du es ja so oder so weggeschmissen hättest. 






> ...und ich denke auch bei einem großen Teil der restlichen User der Aktion, nichts bringt hinsichtlich zukünftiger Käufe.



Wenn ein Großteil der User, die nunmal aus Kiddies besteht so schlau wäre sich nicht von der DLC Politik von EA blenden zu lassen und es einfach nicht zu kaufen würde sich bestimmt was ändern. Und auch hier trifft für EA zu, was du mich oben gefragt hast. 

"Die Masse hat immer Recht" Ja ein Großteil lässt sich mit DLCs verarschen und kauft. Und EA liefert natürlich. Schau dir doch mal Fifa mit diesen depperten Karten an, die du für Echtgeld kaufen kannst. Der einzige, der eingesehen hat, dass du mit Echtgeld Gegenständen viel kaputtmachen kannst, war Blizzard indem sie das Auktionshaus geschlossen haben! 




> Du musst dir ja auch kein NFS kaufen, um dich hinterher über Onlinezwang aufzuregen, damit deine "Argumentation nicht so aus der Luft gegriffen ist".



Ich muss es mir aber kaufen, um mir ein Urteil darüber bilden zu können. Würde ich es nicht kaufen und mich darüber aufregen, wäre es ja praktisch Unsinn weil ich ja dann nicht weiss ob mir das Spiel gefällt oder nicht, ob ich mit einem Online Zwang leben kann oder nicht. Ich habe nichts gegen DRM wie Steam, wo immer noch die Möglichkeit besteht es offline zu spielen und auch Ubisoft bietet dir die Möglichkeit - ja sogar Microsofts XBox One kann ich offline betreiben ohne im Internet zu sein.

Schau mal hier die Community ist doch das Beste Beispiel, dadurch, dass sich keiner wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt und zufrieden ist, wenn sie neues Fresschen (in Form eines lang erwarteten Spiels) vorgeworfen bekommen ist alles gut. Niemand beschwert sich dann so lange bis das Spiel entweder durchgespielt ist und man merkt - uii das war aber kurz.... Sollte es aber nicht laufen, wird darüber geschimpft auf Teufel komm raus. Wird man aber mit Content verarscht, der praktisch dem Vollpreisspiel wieder entzogen wird, nur um später noch einmal abzukassieren ist das einfach nur dreist, aber das sehen Spieler nicht, solange man sie mit dem eben gekauften Spiel bei Laune hält...


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Need for Speed wird aber demnach auch schon zum 15. mal neu interpretiert. Also irgendwann reicht es dochmal. Vorallem weil sich praktisch an der Neuinterpretation nix ändert - ach warte doch einmal ist die Polizei mit dabei ein anderes mal fehlt sie! Das macht aber nix, denn in der nächsten Neuinterpretation wird sie sicher wieder als Feature angepriesen....


bei der serie gibt es doch auch die unterschiedlichsten ansätze. so hatten die underground-teile ja nichts mit den klassischen nfs-teilen zu tun, auch danach gab es immer wieder neue interpretationen der serie. ich verfolge die serie nicht mehr so genau, aber mir kam eigentlich immer vor, dass die teams, die an der serie arbeiteten, immer neue einflüsse, ein neues fahrgefühl, etc. in die serie einbauen wollten. 
features wie die verfolgungsjagden mit der polizei gehören halt zu den klassischen elementen der serie, von denen entweder ea oder aber der entwicklr meint, dass sie nicht in jedem teil vorkommen sollten, daa es eben dann zu monoton in der serie wird. für mich nicht der schlechteste ansatz, da man so ein möglichst breites publikum anspricht und die serie am leben hält.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. September 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> bei der serie gibt es doch auch die unterschiedlichsten ansätze. so hatten die underground-teile ja nichts mit den klassischen nfs-teilen zu tun, auch danach gab es immer wieder neue interpretationen der serie. ich verfolge die serie nicht mehr so genau, aber mir kam eigentlich immer vor, dass die teams, die an der serie arbeiteten, immer neue einflüsse, ein neues fahrgefühl, etc. in die serie einbauen wollten.
> features wie die verfolgungsjagden mit der polizei gehören halt zu den klassischen elementen der serie, von denen entweder ea oder aber der entwicklr meint, dass sie nicht in jedem teil vorkommen sollten, daa es eben dann zu monoton in der serie wird. für mich nicht der schlechteste ansatz, da man so ein möglichst breites publikum anspricht und die serie am leben hält.



Du hast the Thread wohl nicht so ganz genau verfolgt wie? Ich verweise hier nochmal auf Post #15 indem ich die NFS Serie auseinander klamüsert habe wie oft es Remakes von ein und dem selben Spiel gab, da im Raum stand, EA mache keine Remakes... 

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...aeussert-sich-zu-vorwuerfen.html#post10004500


----------



## PCamateur (4. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Im Falle aktueller politischer Entscheidungen wohl eher nicht. Im Falle der DLC Politik von EA leider Ja!



Im Falle der DLC Politik ist doch gerade die Masse das Problem. Nämlich, dass die Leute diese Dinge kaufen und bereit sind dafür Geld auszugeben. Genau hier hat die Masse nämlich Unrecht. 



> Ich bashe nicht die Aktion ansich. Bash ist so ein Anglizismus, das mag  ich sowieso nicht. Ich rege mich über die Art und Weise auf, wie EA das  ganze vermarktet, indem sie sich hinstellen und so tun, als ob sie die  Güte in Person sein. Das ist so, wie wenn du was zum Sperrmüll bringst,  was du eh nicht mehr brauchst und ein Anderer am Abladeplatz sagt "Hey  kann ich den Computer haben?" Dann gibst du ihn ja auch dem Typen und  sagst nicht nein... und warum, weil der das eigentlch egal ist und du es  ja so oder so weggeschmissen hättest.



Doch du "bashst" genau die Aktion. Woraus geht hervor, dass sich EA für die "Güte in Person" hält? Meines Erachtens ist die Aktion wohl eher: "Das Spiel ist gratis, wer es will soll es runterladen" und nicht "Verneigt euch vor unserer Großzügigkeit". Und wenn es so selbstverständlich ist, alte Spiele zu verschenken, warum hab ich dann noch kein gratis Witcher 1, Bioshock 1, GTA III, Hitman Blood Money..... Alles Spiele, die teilweise sogar um Einiges älter sind, als Spiele der aufs Haus-Aktion und sicher auch keine Cash-Cows mehr sind. Die Spiele sind von der Bewertung sicher auch vergleichbar mit z. B. Dead Space. Warum verschenken andere Publisher ihre Spiele nicht, wenn es sich eh nur noch um alten Schrott handelt? Die von mir genannten Spiele kosten zwischen 8,99 und 19,99 auf Steam und kamen zum Teil bereits 2001 raus. Also selbstverständlich ist es in meinen Augen nicht. 



> Wenn ein Großteil der User, die nunmal aus Kiddies besteht so schlau  wäre sich nicht von der DLC Politik von EA blenden zu lassen und es  einfach nicht zu kaufen würde sich bestimmt was ändern.



Bin ich ganz bei dir. Ich halte auch nichts von massenhaft Zusatzcontent zu einem Vollpreistitel der spielerisch z.T. nicht mal Mehrwert bietet. Das ist aber kein EA-spezifisches Problem, sondern branchenübergreifend. 



> "Die Masse hat immer Recht" Ja ein Großteil lässt sich mit DLCs  verarschen und kauft. Und EA liefert natürlich. Schau dir doch mal Fifa  mit diesen depperten Karten an, die du für Echtgeld kaufen kannst. Der  einzige, der eingesehen hat, dass du mit Echtgeld Gegenständen viel  kaputtmachen kannst, war Blizzard indem sie das Auktionshaus geschlossen  haben!



Wie gesagt, gebe ich dir Recht. Nur ist das die Schuld der Konsumenten. Angebot und Nachfrage und so. 



> Ich muss es mir aber kaufen, um mir ein Urteil darüber bilden zu können.  Würde ich es nicht kaufen und mich darüber aufregen, wäre es ja  praktisch Unsinn weil ich ja dann nicht weiss ob mir das Spiel gefällt  oder nicht, ob ich mit einem Online Zwang leben kann oder nicht. Ich  habe nichts gegen DRM wie Steam, wo immer noch die Möglichkeit besteht  es offline zu spielen und auch Ubisoft bietet dir die Möglichkeit - ja  sogar Microsofts XBox One kann ich offline betreiben ohne im Internet zu  sein.



Der erste Satz mag für das Gameplay zutreffen. Du regst dich aber über den Online-Zwang auf und dafür musst du das Spiel eben nicht kaufen. Das wird normalerweise in den Tests erwähnt, ansonsten kommen gerade solche Dinge immer in Foren auf und wenn du dich davor informierst, dich Online-Zwang stört, kauf es einfach nicht. 



> Schau mal hier die Community ist doch das Beste Beispiel, dadurch, dass  sich keiner wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt und zufrieden ist, wenn  sie neues Fresschen (in Form eines lang erwarteten Spiels) vorgeworfen  bekommen ist alles gut. Niemand beschwert sich dann so lange bis das  Spiel entweder durchgespielt ist und man merkt - uii das war aber  kurz.... Sollte es aber nicht laufen, wird darüber geschimpft auf Teufel  komm raus. Wird man aber mit Content verarscht, der praktisch dem  Vollpreisspiel wieder entzogen wird, nur um später noch einmal  abzukassieren ist das einfach nur dreist, aber das sehen Spieler nicht,  solange man sie mit dem eben gekauften Spiel bei Laune hält...



Das mag vielleicht bei 13-jährigen CoD-Kiddies zutreffen, aber gerade hier im Forum regen sich die User berechtigterweise über sinnlosen Zusatzcontent bei Vollpreistiteln schon desöfteren auf. 

Ich sehe, wir sind uns eh einig, was die DLC-Sache betrifft. Du ortest das halt vermehrt bei EA, ich denke es ist ein weitgreifenderes Problem, woran nicht allein, aber zu einem großen Teil auch der Konsument die Schuld dran trägt.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (8. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> 48 Euro? Bei Ebay sogar nur um die 24, ich freue mich nun über Unravel und Plants vs. Zombies 2. Für die Xbxox One ist der Dienst ein echter Mehrwert, auch am Pc top.



Du kannst leider am pc nur montalich zahlen.. das ist das einzige Manko. Wäre ja geil wenns über Steam sowas geben würd XD


----------



## Drohtwaschl (8. September 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist der Punkt die Spiele kommen irgendwann mal in den Vault... Ausserdem wer sagt, dass alle Spiele mal in diesen Vault kommen??? Eine ausgemolkene Melkkuh wie Battlefield3 oder 4 bestimmt aber aktuelle Melkkühe... nein. Es ist überhaupt kein fairer Dienst von EA.
> 
> Das ist nur Fair für Menschen die nicht rechnen können. Wie kann man sich von solchen Aktionen so blenden lassen. Genau wie die "Aufs Haus Aktion" Das ist uralter Käse der da online gestellt wird, entweder für 1 EUR auf Ebay abzugreifen oder wie z.B. die Peggle Spiele eh nicht wirklich spielenswert.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, klar bei BF wahrscheinlich das es ewig dauert wegen dem season pass und so. aber !!! fifa 16 nach einem halben jahr, nfs ist im märz gestartet am pc und im juli in der vault unravel pvz2 usw usw... klar kann man von den titeln halten was man will aber bevor ich mir fifa nfs und co kaufe zahle ich liber access das ich monatlich kündigen kann und ich trzdem verhältnismässig die spiele günstig zocken kann....


----------

